# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Yaşasın bir Türk'ü sınır dışı ettik

## bozok

*YAşASIN BİR TüRK’ü SINIR DIşI ETTİK*



09.12.2010 15:31

AVRUPA’da yükselen ırkçılık ve Türk düşmanlığının merkezinin İsviçre olduğunu söylemek pek de yanlış sayılmaz.

Demokrasi adına, insanların sahneye çıkarılıp “*Seni niye vatandaş yapalım anlat bakalım”* denmesi ve ardından da, ellerin* “evet”* ya da *“hayır”* diye kaldırılmasından öte bir durum bu.

İsviçre, bugünlerde bir Türk sınır dışı edileceği için zafer çığlıkları atıyor.

9 Kasım’da getirilen *“suç işleyene kolay sınır dışı”* yasasından önce alınan
bir karar, ülkenin en çok satan gazetelerinden olan Blick’te manşete çıktı.

Gazetenin internet sitesi *“Vahşi Türk sınır dışı ediliyor”* manşetiyle olayı duyurdu.

*MİLLİYETİNİ KULLANARAK MANşET…*
Aynı Blick, 30 Ocak 2008 tarihli gazetesinin birinci sayfasının 5’te 4’ünü yine bu olaya ayırmış ve* “Bir Türk, emekliyi sadece bir sigara yüzünden yarı ölü hale getirdi”* manşetini atmıştı.

Bir suçlunun işlediği olayın bu şekilde verilmesi, Türkler’e olan nefreti de körüklemekten başka işe yaramadı.

Blick, bunun meyvesini bugünkü sayısında yaptığı ikinci manşetle aldı.

İsviçre Yargıtayı’nın verdiği sınır dışı kararını, *“Türkçe bilmemesine ve geldiği ülkeyle bir bağı olmamasına rağmen Atilla Y. (32) sınır dışı ediliyor”* diye duyuran Blick’e İsviçreliler’in tepkisi korkunçtu.

Haberdeki, Türkler’i hedef göstermeye karşı Ankara’nın neler yaptığını ya da yapacağını bilemiyoruz.

üünkü, AKP hükümetinin Hamas ya da Gazze’dekilerin tırnağı kadar Avrupa’daki Türkler’le ilgilendiğini duymadık.

Bu zafer çığlıkları, Avrupa’da Türkler için artık hayatın daha da zorlaşacağı anlamına geliyor. üünkü, Avrupa’da bir ülkeden başlayan Türkler’e karşı önyargı, kısa sürede diğer ülkeleri de sarıyor.

Ve ırkçılık bu kez İsviçre’den yükseliyor.

Atilla Y.’nin, devlet yardımı ile geçinmesi, tren istasyonunda sigara içmemesi konusunda kendisini uyaran emekliyi dövmesi, daha önce de çeşitli olaylara karışması tabii onaylanamaz.

Ancak aynı Atilla Y.’nin 4 yaşından beri İsviçre’de olduğu ve 28 yılını o ülkede geçirip o toplumda yetiştiği de göz ardı edilemez…

Aynı suçlar, köken itibarıyla İsviçreli olan biri tarafından da işlenebilirdi. İşleniyor da…
Ama onların hiç biri *“Bir İsviçreli, karısını doğradı”* ya da *“Bir İsviçreli, çocuğunu boğdu”* şeklinde verilmiyor.

Zaten gazete, benzer durumlarda Avrupa Adalet Divanı’nın *“insan haklarına aykırılık”* gerekçesiyle aksi kararlar verdiğini de dipnot olarak vurguluyor…

Yine de milliyetleriyle manşet yapılan bir tek Türkler oluyor…

*KAN DONDURAN YORUMLAR*

Bu da, alttaki yorumlara yol açıyor. Blick’e gelen İsviçreliler’in okur yorumlarına birlikte bakalım;

*Gaby Widmer (Weinfelden)*: Bravo. Umarım gerçekten gönderilir.

*Thoresen Einar (Trondheim):* Avrupa Adalet Divanı da bir şey yapamaz. Bu Türk bir an önce memleketine sürülmeli. Hatta Persona non grata (istenmeyen adam) ilan edilmeli. Diğer hakimler de bu kararı örnek almalı işte…

*Daniel Hug (Zürih)*: Atilla’nın 28 yılda bize hiç uyamadığı ortada. Bizim cezaevlerimizde de öğrenemez. Güle güle Atilla, buradan gideceğin için hiç de üzgün değilim.

*Maier Susi (Luzern):* Sınır dışı tek ve gerçek çözümdür.

*Alexander Köhli:* Yaşasııın. üncelikle emekli için üzgünüm, ikincisi de Avrupa Adalet Divanı için. Ama Atilla için hiç de üzgün değilim: ülümcül şekilde dayak atan, adam yaralayan, hırsızlık yapan, ehliyetsiz araba kullanan, devlete borcu olan, devlet yardımı alan… Bu adam bizim misafirperverliğimizi hak etmiyor… Ve bay baaaay…

*Christian Palancon (Chur)*: Atilla bunu hak etmiş…

*Angela Haeberli (Wettingen):* üok güzel. Böyle adamlara İsviçre’de kesinlikle ihtiyacımız yok.

*Rudolf Hunziker (AG):* İlk deva adil ve doğru bir karar görüyorum. Bravo, böyle devam…

*ATİLLA, İHH’CI OLSA NE OLURDU*

Yorumlar daha da uzuyor…

Fazla söze ne hacet…

Bir toplumu ya da grubu dışlamak istiyorsan, onun milliyetini duyurarak manşet yaparsın olur biter…

İsviçre basının yaptığı da işte tam budur…

Bazı konulardaki basın özgürlükleri, maalesef Türkler söz konusu olunca* “ırkçı bir kisveye”* bürünüyor.

Ne yazık ki, bunlara karşı Ankara’nın çıtı çıkmıyor…

O Atilla, IHH ya da Deniz Feneri e.V. üyesi olsaydı, acaba bir ses çıkar mıydı?

Yorum sizin…

Ali Gülen
*Odatv.com*

*İşte o kapak...*


**


*...*

----------

